# Help With Design And Build Of A Soundboard!



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

This may at first seem silly, however my living room has all kinds of furniture taking up space where a nice set (sets) of speakers could be residing! There is a spot behind our big screen on the wall and above the set slightly. I`m thinking about 50" wide. Perfect spot for a 48" long soundboard! Are any of you into soundboards? If so, would you share your secrets? 
I have 4 peerless sds 4" woofers and 2 dayton truncated silkies to use. I`ve used the SDS woofers before and they really scream for 4" units! 
I`ve done speakers for years but this is something new, and I need some help.
Thanks, Richard


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You're going to build your own sound bar, is that correct? Better take a lot of pictures for us!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Hmmm. Not familiar with the term soundboard... I assume sound bar?

I've never seen one 48" long. Sounds very long... and cool!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

So one solid unit with L/C/R built in? Sounds like a cool project.

E.g. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-684&FTR=lcr sound bar


----------



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words- yes pictures shall follow. Cannot start project for awhile as we are moving! Only about 10 miles away, yet it still is a full blown move and it is a better place but I`m losing my shop!!!! I`ll need to rebuild immediately. Not much stands in the way of the pleasures of speaker building, you know!
Yes, speaker Board is probably better. As I formulate the parameters of this build I`ll give a holler!:sad:
Thanks, stay in touch. 
Richard


----------



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, Yes the PE BS36 is similar to what I am thinking of, but I`m thinking more drivers and more SPL. Like a mini MTM on each end with a little higher sensitivity in the center TM unit. The little MTM`s will have a sensitivity of about 87 db each and the center TM should be about 88 db or so. I don`t want the center to get lost amongst the output of it`s neighbors! Also, because the cross section is small the cabinet will be made from 1/2 MDF. Wow, that front baffle is going to be busy. 
Thanks, Richard:boxer::boxer::boxer:


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

linwin3000 said:


> Yes, Yes the PE BS36 is similar to what I am thinking of, but I`m thinking more drivers and more SPL. Like a mini MTM on each end with a little higher sensitivity in the center TM unit.


All speakers should be the same sensitivity and the same configuration I.E. MTM's.


----------



## linwin3000 (Sep 29, 2007)

Michael,
Perhaps my thoughts are somewhat mitigated by years of 2 channel stereo listening, possibly my train of thought needs a refresher course! Ok, from what I hear from you then the left should be the same as the center and the right, yes this I understand, however in reading the reviews of the PE 36 several people voiced the complaint that the center was weak sounding compared to the left and right. I must assume that they used the same drivers throughout and possibly that the outer drivers are overpowering the center! It is common in MTM design to have a tweeter with a little more sensitivity to cope with this. This is the big question, should all three be exactly the same configuration, or should the center be out ahead of the left and right to possibly avoid a weak center? Some friends who have very comprehensive AV HT systems have needed to change to a center with more guts and volume! Michael, I welcome your comments.
Richard


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

"however in reading the reviews of the PE 36 several people voiced the complaint that the center was weak
sounding compared to the left and right."
Then there is probably operator error, or a bad design going on if all 3 are the same...

If sound quality is an issue, then all 3 should be the same.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I'm not in full agreement that a center must match the sensitivity of the L & R. Simply stated, why? That's what an SPL meter and level adjustments are for, IMHO. Something like TMs for the L/R and an MTM on the center would be a curios arrangement. It's also not difficult to match driver styles and/or makes of different sizes. In fact, look around at some high-end HT speaker sets. Rarely is the center a perfect match of the mains, I'd go far as to say that it's usually a match in lower-end sets. E.g. a matching MTM simply flipped on it's side.

When using a multichannel AVR a higher sensitivity center will be drawing less power once it's level matched, which is going to save your AVRs transformer precious current for your L & R. An actual gain, of course, is a tricky argument and pretty dependent on the actual equipment. At the very least the AVR might run cooler. Surrounds aren't as big of a deal since they get much less use, even in surround media.


----------

